# Tivo Black Friday Offer



## knstafford75 (2 mo ago)

On the Tivo Website there is a Black Friday Offer Tivo Edge Hardware $99.99 and AIP @299.99 *after Promo Code* is applied until 12/08/22. THEY DON’T GIVE THE PROMO CODE ANYWHERE. Come on now, what am I missing?

KNS


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

knstafford75 said:


> On the Tivo Website there is a Black Friday Offer Tivo Edge Hardware $99.99 and AIP @299.99 *after Promo Code* is applied until 12/08/22. THEY DON’T GIVE THE PROMO CODE ANYWHERE. Come on now, what am I missing?
> 
> KNS


per the BF email I received a few days ago:

Use code TiVoBF at checkout


----------



## knstafford75 (2 mo ago)

pfiagra said:


> per the BF email I received a few days ago:
> 
> Use code TiVoBF at checkout


Response to that code "Sorry, this promotion code is not currently valid. "
Thanks for the attempt.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

knstafford75 said:


> Response to that code "Sorry, this promotion code is not currently valid. "
> Thanks for the attempt.


Per this slickdeals page:
“Tivo website does not list the promo code, however if you call into customer service they will place the order over the phone for the per unit price of $399.98 with AIP.









Tivo Edge 2TB for Cable W/ Lifetime All-In Plan $399.98


Tivo is having a Black Friday promotion on the Edge for Cable 2GB with All-In Plan discounted from $949.98 to $399.98 with the promo. Expires 12/8/2022 https://www.tivo.com/shop.Deals Tivo websi ...




slickdeals.net


----------



## knstafford75 (2 mo ago)

pfiagra said:


> Per this slickdeals page:
> “Tivo website does not list the promo code, however if you call into customer service they will place the order over the phone for the per unit price of $399.98 with AIP.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to call on Monday when they are open. Thanks for the help
KNS


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

knstafford75 said:


> I'll have to call on Monday when they are open. Thanks for the help
> KNS


It's still not that great a deal since in the end you still have an Edge, A used Roamio is a far better option.
Is there a specific reason you're looking to the Edge?


----------



## knstafford75 (2 mo ago)

dianebrat said:


> It's still not that great a deal since in the end you still have an Edge, A used Roamio is a far better option.
> Is there a specific reason you're looking to the Edge?


OK so now you have me questioning everything. What is wrong with the Edge? 
I had a 2011 Tivo Premier XL with a cable card and a wireless adapter but after I disconnected everything so we could paint the room it wouldn’t connect to the internet. I replaced it with a 2013 Tivo Premier that was set up OTA. It had been struck by lightning and the ethernet connection was fried. It was at a distance from my router and couldn’t connect wirelessly. I moved it inside and plugged in the cable card. The cable card wouldn’t connect, I blamed the lightning. I thought since the Edge was on sale for $100 and AIP was only $300 it might be worth an upgrade.
I am open to suggestions
K


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

knstafford75 said:


> OK so now you have me questioning everything. What is wrong with the Edge?
> I had a 2011 Tivo Premier XL with a cable card and a wireless adapter but after I disconnected everything so we could paint the room it wouldn’t connect to the internet. I replaced it with a 2013 Tivo Premier that was set up OTA. It had been struck by lightning and the ethernet connection was fried. It was at a distance from my router and couldn’t connect wirelessly. I moved it inside and plugged in the cable card. The cable card wouldn’t connect, I blamed the lightning. I thought since the Edge was on sale for $100 and AIP was only $300 it might be worth an upgrade.
> I am open to suggestions
> K


Everything, it's cheaply built, it uses a 2.5" drive that is more prone to failure (it shares that with the Bolt) and the big issue is that it's TE4 OS only, some like/prefer it, many do not, having a Roamio lets you have both options.
While a Bolt or Edge can do 4K, 4K via coax is rare and never going to be extensive, and as far as the apps on a Tivo go, they're mediocre at best, non-existent at worst, a $30 streaming stick can do that job better.
The Roamio Pro and Plus are the Small Block Chevy of DVRs, they have the sweet spot of being full size like your Premiere and built like a tank, having the OS in memory so they will format one of the many compatible 3.5" drives that are more affordable and reliable. Even the OTA and OTA/Cable 4-tuner units use 3.5" drives however they use an external power supply and no built in streaming vs the Pro and Plus that do, Pro and Plus are identical with the exception of the size drive they shipped with.

Roamios should run you $250 or less for lifetime units, $150 less AND a better buy than an Edge.
Saving some money for a better unit when we don't know how long CableCARDs will soldier on is a winner in my book.


----------



## halkilmer (Jun 12, 2021)

Assuming you're using OTA, Roamio is better because you can easily find a 4-tuner OTA version. I have a 4-tuner OTA Edge and I love it, but - inexplicably - they had a short production run, and they're impossible to find.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

halkilmer said:


> Assuming you're using OTA, Roamio is better because you can easily find a 4-tuner OTA version. I have a 4-tuner OTA Edge and I love it, but - inexplicably - they had a short production run, and they're impossible to find.


Also keep in mind that both the Roamio and Bolt lines have 4-tuner Cable/OTA models that can be set to either source, thus letting you experiment in the other camp, no Edge will do that.


----------



## knstafford75 (2 mo ago)

dianebrat said:


> It's still not that great a deal since in the end you still have an Edge, A used Roamio is a far better option.
> Is there a specific reason you're looking to the Edge?





dianebrat said:


> Also keep in mind that both the Roamio and Bolt lines have 4-tuner Cable/OTA models that can be set to either source, thus letting you experiment in the other camp, no Edge will do that.


I'll be using a cable card. I had decided to go with the Edge because it was only $400 with lifetime. You all have given me food for thought. I'll look around and if I can find a Roamio with lifetime for $250 or so in the next week I think I'll go with it.
Thanks


----------



## 10_pearljam (Dec 28, 2005)

Does this deal still work? Anyone know?


----------

